# are these the same or different?



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Habistat Day Night Pulse Proportional Thermostat 600W, for reptile vivarium | eBay

Habistat Pulse proportional Thermostat | eBay

so i found that i need to keep my tank at a steady 25*c during the day, and at night have it at 20*c as it is dropping to 17*c which is too low. Due to the winter the house is lowering in tempature due to frost. 

My question is will the day/night one do my job, or is the other the same thing but just renamed. i have not worked a thermostate before so if anyone has another theory on how to get around this, please tell me, thanks


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

I think that with the day/night stat you can set 2 different temps and at given times it will switch between temperatures (you will need the 'night eye' which will cost you about another £20).. With the other one you will have to set the night temp manually every night. I'm pretty sure thats right but i'm not expert on thermostats, i use a dimming stat so if i'm wrong i'm sure someone will correct me!


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

does a dimming stat lower the tempature? i need something that will lower the tempature at night for me you see. Can i not use a ordinary timer with the day/night one?


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm not sure about the day/night stats, i know what they do but not sure about how to work them.. I think you can buy a dimming day/night stat but you would still need the night eye. What are you keeping? I use a pulse stat with a ceramic lamp for the night time and the dimming stat for daytime. Both on seperate timers at the mains.. Although This would probably be more expensive for you as i had the pulse stat anyway its just not the best option if your keeping an animal that requires a set temp at the basking spot because the light isnt constant.

The only difference (I think) between the piulse and dimming stat is that with the dimming stat it gives a constant light/heat but regulates the amount of power going to the bulb to keep the temps steady whereas the pulse stat gives power until it gets to the required temp then cuts it out altogether (meaning no light/heat from the bulb) until the temp drops and then it comes back on again.


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

i am going to probably buy a ceramic heater as i keep my tank in the bedroom nere and dont want a red light flashing through the night. I am keeping a giant new caledonia gecko


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

I dont know then coz if you had a heatmat you'd still need another stat for that.. Your choices are pretty much 2 stats or a day/night stat and a night eye. to be honest I recon the cheapest way to do it would be a day/night stat and a night eye. Maybe you can get a cheaper option to the night eye but i really dont know. Ask google if no one else comes along to answer this :2thumb:


----------



## Annihilation (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello, you would need the day and night one, or you get this microclimate one

Microclimate B2ME Pulse Stat Magic Eye - Thermostats - Reptile Heating - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

Theyve changed the colour to black and lime green writing and the lights on microclimates are a very dim green light and a flashing yellow light. I have slept in the front room with the vivs and i doesnt make any difference to my sleeping or so i found, they are very soft coloured lights. I think it also a a lot cheaper, few quid cheaper even after postage as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

I see that this may be the way to go as i will not need anythin extra. I see thpugh that some of the thermos have light sensors on them. Wuld this become a problem as i walk in and out of my bedroom and turn the light on and off


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

On my bosc viv i use two thermostats one a dimmer for his heat lamp and a on/off tyoe thermostat for ceramic. Ceramic is set lower for night temps so kicks in when it cools down. Heat lamp set to a timer.
It basicly is self regulating day and night


----------



## archjsmith (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the one I got for my ceramic bulb

Microclimate B2ME Pulse Stat Magic Eye - Thermostats - Reptile Heating - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop

It has a built in night eye and automatically switches when the room is dark. You set the temperature you want on the day dial and then the 'drop' on the night dial, e.g. day temp set at 25c with a night time drop of 5c

I have found it really good so far.


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

and do you think that having my light on will affect how it works? ill have it on sometimes you see and i dont think my gecko should take any hurt were a tempature rise i9s concerned. A few degrees here and there may not hurt


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

I use a red bulb for my crestie


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

me too but i think i may be switching to a ceramic


----------



## GECKO MICK (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll second the B2ME,there awesome.The habistat ones you have to have a separate night eye,so it makes them a little expensive.:2thumb:


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

In my big. 4ft cube crestie enclosure it wil have 2 red bulbs 1 ceramic and and 3 low wattage standard bulbs for during daylight hours or if i need to find them in there lol . All ran from dimmers or normal stats


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

As far as night eyes ect not realy a fan of them as if you put a light on to look for something isnt it going to trigger it to light viv


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Im nearly tossed between just going for a caramic on a thermostat at night and the red bulb for daytime. I think ill decide soon. But i was contemplating whether itl be just the same eletric wise if yous get me. Will it cost the same eletricity wise if i was to use a ordinary thermometer with a timer?


----------



## scoobydrew (Jun 20, 2012)

Dimmier during day for heat bulb set to say ie 80f on a timer for whichever many hours
Proportionate plugged in no timer for nightime set at say 70f . This one will use no power during day until the timed one goes out and viv cools to 70f

Only time both will come on is if room temps drop to below 70 during day which both on will quickly get bak to temp and ceramic/night will go off again


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

that may work too. 
I was thinking about perhaps getting a good sized heat mat and then attaching it to the side of the vivarium. it is a arboreal vivarium is about 29 inchs in height, and do you think that the heat from the mat would go through the viv wood and then raise the night temperature up at least 3 degrees to 20*c from the current tempature of 17*c?


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

The day/night habitat doesn't need the magic eye that's separate, you can use a timer to set the second time, it'll switch between each setting according to the timer, the dimmer version will lower the amps and pulse will send power in bursts to maintain temps, when it switches it'll either turn off heater till required temp is reached and start pulsing, or power heater till temp is reached!

Phil


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Marti3P said:


> The day/night habitat doesn't need the magic eye that's separate, you can use a timer to set the second time, it'll switch between each setting according to the timer, the dimmer version will lower the amps and pulse will send power in bursts to maintain temps, when it switches it'll either turn off heater till required temp is reached and start pulsing, or power heater till temp is reached!
> 
> Phil


thanks mate, understood. What is your views on a heat mat/mat stat combo to raise the tempature at night?


----------



## Big McCann (Sep 19, 2012)

Marti3P said:


> The day/night habitat doesn't need the magic eye that's separate, you can use a timer to set the second time, it'll switch between each setting according to the timer, the dimmer version will lower the amps and pulse will send power in bursts to maintain temps, when it switches it'll either turn off heater till required temp is reached and start pulsing, or power heater till temp is reached!
> 
> Phil


oh, and have you used it before mate?


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

Big McCann said:


> oh, and have you used it before mate?


I have used this with a ceramic setup, the heat mat idea wouldn't really work if it it's only for night time use as it'll take too long to heat wood up, but you'd also need to set a timer to the daytime heating as one stat unless a specialised digital one won't switch between two different heating devices so you'd need a timer to switch the day time element off at night, I'd use a full ceramic setup and get a seperate lighting system that is a low wattage like the Arcadia T5 stuff.

Phil


----------

